# as of RIGHT NOW!



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

heres mine no B.S. no clean up or nothing this is how it is post yours NO B.S
View attachment 159526

and the two emps
View attachment 159527
feeding cup,ciclid pellets and algea wafers HAHA


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have another tank. 
But the shelves next to them look horribly cluttered!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

dude that soap brings unexplananble soap taste to my mouth. post some pics!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

scotty said:


> dude that soap brings unexplananble soap taste to my mouth. post some pics!


Nothing special man! I only have platys that breed for feeders, neon tetras glass fish some corys (Not sure what kind look like peppered corys) and um...oh 3 diff color mystery snails. 
my top tank has my SSpilo


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

ahhhh spilo,can you post any pics ? is it a gold?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes.
Im about to post a vid of him feeding on crickets.

I was hoping people would follow suit and post of their P's eating but Nobody did.









Here is the one from a while ago

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...amp;pid=2097737


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would just buy/ build some shelves for under the stand and mayby a rack for hanging nets, brushes...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's mine.
(Note that most of the stuff that's supposed to be under the tank is on the TV stand beside the tank, as I'm just too damn lazy to put it back.)








View attachment 159555


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> i would just buy/ build some shelves for under the stand and mayby a rack for hanging nets, brushes...


Yes good idea.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

notaverage said:


> What size tank???


A 29 (30 x 12 x 18). Yea, I know it's way to small, unfortunately I got lied to when I bought them, the owner of the LFS told me they'd be fine in there. I'm getting a bigger apartment in a few months so I'm crossing my fingers that they make it till then.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> What size tank???


A 29 (30 x 12 x 18). Yea, I know it's way to small, unfortunately I got lied to when I bought them, the owner of the LFS told me they'd be fine in there. I'm getting a bigger apartment in a few months so I'm crossing my fingers that they make it till then.
[/quote]

Keep them crossed dude!

well my Spilo is in a 29...as i stated in your thread I have NO choice bc my wife wont let me get a 75 gal for the wallwhere i put out elec. fireplace!

DAM IT!

Remind me to take pics its a double decker and I have NO pics.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> What size tank???


A 29 (30 x 12 x 18). Yea, I know it's way to small, unfortunately I got lied to when I bought them, the owner of the LFS told me they'd be fine in there. I'm getting a bigger apartment in a few months so I'm crossing my fingers that they make it till then.
[/quote]
At the end of the day your fish look healthy and if they are fine then its fine for the minute....................

The underneath of my tank is a serious mess.................


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> What size tank???


A 29 (30 x 12 x 18). Yea, I know it's way to small, unfortunately I got lied to when I bought them, the owner of the LFS told me they'd be fine in there. I'm getting a bigger apartment in a few months so I'm crossing my fingers that they make it till then.
[/quote]

^^At least you have a shi* ton of filtration on that tank! A XP4 on a tank that small, is there a lot of current in there?

Ill post pics of mine later when Im at home...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> ^^At least you have a shi* ton of filtration on that tank! A XP4 on a tank that small, is there a lot of current in there?
> Ill post pics of mine later when Im at home...


That XP4 does look a little ridiculous under there doesn't it?
I actually bought it for the 120 I'm planning on getting when I move, I figured I'd just run it on the smaller tank so it's fully established and ready to go when I upgrade. 
I was worried about the current at first, but then I checked the box and surprisingly it only pushes about 50GPH more the the XP2 I had on there previously once you load it up with media. They seem to like it though, they sit right in the current most of the day, then move over to the dead spot on top of the rock (There's a Pleco cowering under there) for the night.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> ^^At least you have a shi* ton of filtration on that tank! A XP4 on a tank that small, is there a lot of current in there?
> Ill post pics of mine later when Im at home...


That XP4 does look a little ridiculous under there doesn't it?
I actually bought it for the 120 I'm planning on getting when I move, I figured I'd just run it on the smaller tank so it's fully established and ready to go when I upgrade. 
I was worried about the current at first, but then I checked the box and surprisingly it only pushes about 50GPH more the the XP2 I had on there previously once you load it up with media. They seem to like it though, they sit right in the current most of the day, then move over to the dead spot on top of the rock (There's a Pleco cowering under there) for the night.
[/quote]

Its just the first thing I noticed, lol the filter is almost as large as the tank!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> Its just the first thing I noticed, lol the filter is almost as large as the tank!


I just took a yardstick to it and you're right! Tank is 18" tall and the filter's 17 1/2" tall LOL.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dezboy said:


> What size tank???


A 29 (30 x 12 x 18). Yea, I know it's way to small, unfortunately I got lied to when I bought them, the owner of the LFS told me they'd be fine in there. I'm getting a bigger apartment in a few months so I'm crossing my fingers that they make it till then.
[/quote]
At the end of the day your fish look healthy and if they are fine then its fine for the minute....................

The underneath of my tank is a serious mess.................
[/quote]
Agreed 1000 percent


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Heres some of mine...

55g:









Bottom left cabinet:









Bottom right cabinet:









Mess in front of tank:









20g (with new home for my S. Sanchezi in front of it):









75g:









Bottom left cabinet:









Bottom right cabinet:









Enjoy my mess!


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

I just built the stand yesterday haha, so maybe that's cheating.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Its Pretty neat right now in there because its only cycling and i have had no time to make a mess of it heh



















Gotta love the exposed shims









Don't know where that rock came from either, just noticed it as i was taking the pic...... weird.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

nice and tidy







but its all new lol


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

By the way everyone , Nice tanks. Its always nice to see different set ups and ideas.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright, updated a little:










Oh, and behind curtain number two a lone net!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

BOy2K said:


> nice and tidy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. I like the inline heaters, I'm definitely getting those when I upgrade. One question, what is/where'd you get the big white circle thing under your tank that says Rena on it?


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> nice and tidy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. I like the inline heaters, I'm definitely getting those when I upgrade. One question, what is/where'd you get the big white circle thing under your tank that says Rena on it?
[/quote]

yeah the rena smart heaters are awesome. great for pygos! plus they double up as the filter intakes
so one less thing in the tank to worry about.



















the polystyrene circle comes with the tank. the whole setup is rena.
http://www.marsfishcare.co.uk/en_gb/produc...alife_beech.asp


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

^^Nice tank bro. What size is it? 120? 90?


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

121x51x74cm

so 120US gal


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

BOy2K said:


> yeah the rena smart heaters are awesome. great for pygos! plus they double up as the filter intakes
> so one less thing in the tank to worry about.
> the polystyrene circle comes with the tank. the whole setup is rena.


That's the same reason I liked them--they're unbreakable and they reduce tank clutter. I'm assuming
you can you hook and extra piece of intake pipe to them and set them lower in the water? I like to keep my
filter intakes as close to the bottom of the tank as possible.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> yeah the rena smart heaters are awesome. great for pygos! plus they double up as the filter intakes
> so one less thing in the tank to worry about.
> the polystyrene circle comes with the tank. the whole setup is rena.


That's the same reason I liked them--they're unbreakable and they reduce tank clutter. I'm assuming
you can you hook and extra piece of intake pipe to them and set them lower in the water? I like to keep my
filter intakes as close to the bottom of the tank as possible.
[/quote]

yup yup









no more heater burns either!


----------

